# Equafleece



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Hello All,

After reading some recommendations on here I am going to order Billy an equafleece for the winter. Not sure between the fleece Tanki and the fleece jumper with front legs - what does anyone recommend.
Also - sizing?? I have measured Billy front to back and he (seems to be!) is about 16", the sizes are 16" and then 18 - 20" has anyone got these sizes for a similar age puppy, Billy is 17 weeks?
Thanks, Helen x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

remember he is still a bab and will grow, so if you go for what he is not you may need to by a new one when he is older. im user my girls have the 18"


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I would recommend the jumper with legs ,ive used Buddys a few times now because of the wet weather and because they have longish hair on their legs its been a god send Buddys always beautifully dry underneath.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I love Teddy's equafleece - the one with front legs. It goes on easily being stretchy, stays on, and makes a great difference. (You can see the clean bits when you take the equafleece off - like he is a 2-tone poo!) I think, like Kendal said, I would go for the bigger size - he will be growing fast.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

I agree with Donna. Luna wore her suit today, with legs, and it's a godsend keeping the tops of the legs and belly clean and dry. She has a 22" which is a bit big so has growing room. Loads of walkers comment on it and ask where it's from so it's certainly a hit


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks guys - I think I will get the one with front legs in 18", now the big decision..... What colour?!!
x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I am thinking I need to order one of these pretty sharpish! The weather here has been rubbish lately  Now to work out the size needed..


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi Sarah, I am thinking I might order two sizes as they are free delivery / returns and just see which one fits best! Am thinking maybe red... Or purple! 
x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm thinking of getting one too ... are you going for a "dog jumper" or a "bodysuit"? Looking at the website ... www.equafleece.co.uk/store/dogs.html ... I'm not sure what the difference is?

Do your dogs seem to mind having to get them on/off?


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

And are they easy to get on??


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Ok Max is measuring at 18 inches from front to back (as on their diagram)... I'm assuming going for the 22 inch one is probably best for now?

Oh and he's 14 inches high! He still seems tiny to me though for some reason!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> I'm thinking of getting one too ... are you going for a "dog jumper" or a "bodysuit"? Looking at the website ... www.equafleece.co.uk/store/dogs.html ... I'm not sure what the difference is?
> 
> Do your dogs seem to mind having to get them on/off?


Hi Sue - from what I can see the dog jumper has two front legs and the suit has all four legs? I think I am going to go for the two legs (jumper). We will have to post some picks of our puppy's in their new fleeces!
x


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Sarette said:


> Ok Max is measuring at 18 inches from front to back (as on their diagram)... I'm assuming going for the 22 inch one is probably best for now?
> 
> Oh and he's 14 inches high! He still seems tiny to me though for some reason!


Billy is just over 16" by their measurements (12" high) but is quite chunky and obviously has some growing still to do!
x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I've ordered a Jumper and a Tankie in 22"


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Sorry Buddys is the DOGSUIT not jumper


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I will see how we get on with these and if Max likes them he may find a dog suit (4 legs) in his Xmas stocking


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

i have just ordered Ollie a 22" with legs in it a black one as he gets cold although he has just come back from the groomers and she has cut him so short i could cry ,so he will get cold


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I like the idea of a coat keeping them warm and cleaner.... just not sure 
how I would feel about taking a dog out in a jumper!! ( sorry -I always said that I
would never put a dog in a coat).Mmm perhaps for just when she is out with the dog walker... she often comes back Black ( she should be White!!).


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Sorry Buddys is the DOGSUIT not jumper


Oh Buddy you look very handsome in your coat! x


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Ordered mine - a cobalt blue jumper, hope he looks good in it and hubby doesn't refuse to walk him - lol.
Like to see pics of all the dogs who have new equafleece coats arriving. 
x


----------



## jamsB (Sep 13, 2011)

These fleeces look lovely - think will have to get one for charlie Not sure what friends and family will think - they all reckon we gone soft since we got charlie but if it keeps her warm dry and CLEAN got to be worth the ribbing we will get!!! Do they wash and dry well?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

yeah the wash and dry very well, we tumble dry ours and they come of fab.


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Sorry Buddys is the DOGSUIT not jumper


Absolutely loving Buddy in his fleece, he looks gorgeous, definitely made up my mind now to get Wynny one


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

I've just bought one of these for Lottie and its fab i got 22" and it fits her perfectly I got a black one as she is black and it looks good xx


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

jamsB said:


> These fleeces look lovely - think will have to get one for charlie Not sure what friends and family will think - they all reckon we gone soft since we got charlie but if it keeps her warm dry and CLEAN got to be worth the ribbing we will get!!! Do they wash and dry well?


We get this too - my family think we treat Billy like one of the kids! 
But... cockapoo's just get so wet in bad weather that it has to be worth it. I actually saw a purple one on a dog this week and it looked really cool!
x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Please put up your pics of your puppies in their equafleeces,cant wait to see them all dx


----------



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

I have one and would not be without it this damp messy weather they wash and dry in no time.


----------



## jamsB (Sep 13, 2011)

Just ordered a fleece (the one with front legs) Bright Pink as charlie is black an always gets called heWe will get soooooo much stick


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Hfd said:


> Hi Sue - from what I can see the dog jumper has two front legs and the suit has all four legs? I think I am going to go for the two legs (jumper). We will have to post some picks of our puppy's in their new fleeces!
> x


Yes, I looked again and you are quite right ... still not sure which to go for ... how tricky do people find it to get the dog in and out of:question:


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> I like the idea of a coat keeping them warm and cleaner.... just not sure
> how I would feel about taking a dog out in a jumper!! ( sorry -I always said that I
> would never put a dog in a coat).Mmm perhaps for just when she is out with the dog walker... she often comes back Black ( she should be White!!).


All the males in my family won't be seen dead with a dog in a coat  not sure why. Maybe I'll get coats a similar colour to them so won't show up as much! I think they look great though


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Mine, I mean Max's, arrived today


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Don't know about the four-legged one, but the 2 legged one goes on very easily as it is quite stretchy and the neck just slips over Teddy's head. You just develop your own technique after the first couple of times.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Billy's equafleece arrived today (very impressive delivery service) and it is brill, went for the 18" which is a great fit.
Thanks everyone and would love to see some more equafleece piccies!!
x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Ahh He looks gorgeous!! I am loving his "hair" !! xx


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Just ordered the 4 legged versions for my girls today - hubby had a face on him when he saw the price! However, I think they will look fab. Poppy (who is black) has a red one and Daisy (apricot) is going to be wearing purple this winter - can't wait!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Im loving the blue colour against the black fur its gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

OMG i bet equafleece are wondering what the hells going on ,all these people placeing orders!! we should send them pics of our poo's in coats ha ha


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Im loving the blue colour against the black fur its gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hi Donna - its really odd actually, Billy is choccie all over except his face, ears and feet which are black. So he looks black in his fleece and quite different!
H x


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Sarette said:


> Ahh He looks gorgeous!! I am loving his "hair" !! xx


Thanks - he does have something of a bouffant!! 
H x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Hfd said:


> Hi Donna - its really odd actually, Billy is choccie all over except his face, ears and feet which are black. So he looks black in his fleece and quite different!
> H x


Gosh yea now you've said i had a closer look ,sorry thought he was black but he's a very dark chocolate


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

I haven't yet got a jumper for Lola but i do have the 'spot the dog' bandanas for them all so they can be seen in the dark as i have dark dogs!
Here is a pic of the 3 of them in their 'spot the dogs' from equafleece:

Maggie, Izzi (lola's mummy) and Lola








Maggie (the lab) looks like she is being strangled!!!! (she isn't!!)

And with the flash- this is how they look in headlights:


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

MichelleE said:


> Just ordered the 4 legged versions for my girls today - hubby had a face on him when he saw the price! However, I think they will look fab. Poppy (who is black) has a red one and Daisy (apricot) is going to be wearing purple this winter - can't wait!


They are going to look gorgeous. Hubby will be pleased when he sees how long they last and how much cleaner the doggies will be


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Here's Luna in her fleece. We just washed it for the first time (despite her wearing it nearly every day for 2 weeks!) and it came out nearly dry - fabulous.




























Harri x


----------



## Wizbus (Feb 26, 2011)

Just received Bella's -great delivery service! I bought her a black jumper so that Marc wouldn't feel too embarrassed taking her out! 
I must admit I did struggle to get it on, she was decidely uncooperative! I'm hoping it will get easier in time  
We haven't used it in anger yet though, so watch this space!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> Here's Luna in her fleece. We just washed it for the first time (despite her wearing it nearly every day for 2 weeks!) and it came out nearly dry - fabulous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely pics of Luna - a vision in burgandy!
H x


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

lola24 said:


> I haven't yet got a jumper for Lola but i do have the 'spot the dog' bandanas for them all so they can be seen in the dark as i have dark dogs!
> Here is a pic of the 3 of them in their 'spot the dogs' from equafleece:
> 
> Maggie, Izzi (lola's mummy) and Lola
> ...


These look seriously cool!
H x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Lunas looking big Harri!!!!!!!!!!! she looks gorgeous in her dog suit!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

She is getting big!! She and Buddy would certainly make an excellent couple. Imagine taking them both out in their equafleeces - what a glorious sight that would be .


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> She is getting big!! She and Buddy would certainly make an excellent couple. Imagine taking them both out in their equafleeces - what a glorious sight that would be .


Harri, Luna looks great in her Equafleece ... what size did you go for?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Harri

Luna looks fab!! Great taste in colour by the way... just got Betty the same one,
hers is looking distinctly more fitted - I'm wondering if I should have got a bigger size!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Harri, Luna looks fab! 



Wizbus said:


> Just received Bella's -great delivery service! I bought her a black jumper so that Marc wouldn't feel too embarrassed taking her out!
> I must admit I did struggle to get it on, she was decidely uncooperative! I'm hoping it will get easier in time
> We haven't used it in anger yet though, so watch this space!


I did the same with Daisy's, I haven't even tried it on her yet! Might do that later. 



lola24 said:


> I haven't yet got a jumper for Lola but i do have the 'spot the dog' bandanas for them all so they can be seen in the dark as i have dark dogs!
> Here is a pic of the 3 of them in their 'spot the dogs' from equafleece:
> 
> Maggie, Izzi (lola's mummy) and Lola
> ...


Love the bandanas!


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm joining the craze too - although the husband and Arther will probably be mortified - better get them a 'manly' colour?!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Theres going to be an equafleece shortage at this rate tee hee!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> Harri, Luna looks great in her Equafleece ... what size did you go for?


Thank you! We got a 22" which as you can see is a little bit big for her but she'll grow into it. 

Colin - it's meant to be quite tight fitting so don't worry, you got the right size. You'll just have to buy another one sooner rather than later 

Josh (age 9) put it on Luna this morning so it's not too hard to put on, & I've found Luna automatically bows her head now to have it taken off so easy peasy


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Just posted on a another thread also but... have any of you noticed your
poo getting matts from their Equfleece. Betty wore hers 'proper' for the first time yesterday and now has matts on three of her legs 
I am wondering if hers is too small tho ( 16inch) - I have ordered the next size up anyway!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddys worn his lots and not had any matts??


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Buddys worn his lots and not had any matts??


Neither has Luna


----------



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

*Deefer in his fleece*

Not particularly happy but hopefully this will stop half the woods coming home with us tomorrow!

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1739&stc=1&d=1322250902

Deef always comes back from the woods looking like a soggy cockapoo.... will let you know how we get on.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Loving this thread. I've been thinking about an Equafleece for some time. Last time I checked their web site I couldn't find the coats with 4 legs, but now I have.

Even the hubby agrees that Millie needs one of these coats, poor girl does come back from her walks wet through. My only concern is whether they actually get too hot in them.

Ah, then its decision time on the colour choice. Simply can't make up my mind, quite fancy one that will make Millie stand out a little  Any suggestions as to colour?


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Ordered yesterday and delivered today. I'm impressed! I got the 22" in Black for Basil and it fits beautifully.  Shame I didn't have it for this morning's walk as Basil required a thorough washing afterwards! 

Hurried photos so not the best. Looks like Basil could do with a face trim too! 



















Karen xx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Deefer said:


> Not particularly happy but hopefully this will stop half the woods coming home with us tomorrow!
> 
> http://ilovemycockapoo.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1739&stc=1&d=1322250902
> 
> Deef always comes back from the woods looking like a soggy cockapoo.... will let you know how we get on.


Loving the colour,i think im going to order another,its so wet and muddy out there i seem to be washing Buddys every other day.


----------

